# Want to Adopt



## Lil_Rattie (Mar 13, 2011)

I am looking for 2 Himalayan or Siamese Rats to adopt. I live in London, ON. I'd want them to be about 8-10 weeks old. If anyone has any info, or adoptions that may have them I would be so grateful  Both males.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I see no one has responded. Try Goosemoose, they have a very active re homing section.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Little Rattie said:


> I am looking for 2 Himalayan or Siamese Rats to adopt. I live in London, ON. I'd want them to be about 8-10 weeks old. If anyone has any info, or adoptions that may have them I would be so grateful  Both males.
> 
> Thank you so much!


just keep your eye out on Kijiji for oops litters and re-homes as himi's and smeezes are the new Fad colour in Ontario 

I had 2 smeeze boys but I adopted them to Crumbilina recently.


----------

